# Katakuri vs. Fujitora



## titantron91 (Oct 3, 2017)

Since I've been underestimating Katakuri recently and getting disproved, let's see if Katakuri's really all dat.

Since Marco and Jozu hold their own against Admirals, maybe Katakuri can too.

Location: Corrida Colosseum
Knowledge: Reputation
Distance: 50 meters
Mindset: Bloodlusted
Restrictions: None


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 3, 2017)

Fujitora wins extreme diff. because Fujitora in terms of DF ability have much more to offer and his Coo is also one of the best.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 3, 2017)

Based on feats, Katakuri should be able to push Fujitora in the physical department, since he's overpowering G2/G3-Luffy, who managed to repel Fujitora. But then we add in Fujitora's DF powers and his feats with his DF far exceed what we've seen from Katakuri so far. With that said Fujitora had an entire arc where he fought against multiple powerful enemies to accumulate feats, while Katakuri is only now getting the chance to show off, and he isn't even going all out. So really the answer to this is who knows.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DA hawk (Oct 3, 2017)

Admiral Vs yonko FM.

Last time I read OP, There was always one winner!


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Oct 3, 2017)

Fujitora wins high diff.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 3, 2017)

I like how we accept G3 is physically superior to Fujitora  when Sabo couldn't do shit to him. 

Is G3 >> Sabo now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Oct 3, 2017)

Fujitora high diffs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 3, 2017)

Fujitora mid/high diff.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## neoacacia (Oct 3, 2017)

fujitora high/extreme


----------



## Maruo (Oct 3, 2017)

Fujitora wins high-mid to low-high diff



Turrin said:


> Based on feats, Katakuri should be able to push Fujitora in the physical department, since he's overpowering G2/G3-Luffy, who managed to repel Fujitora. But then we add in Fujitora's DF powers and his feats with his DF far exceed what we've seen from Katakuri so far. With that said Fujitora had an entire arc where he fought against multiple powerful enemies to accumulate feats, while Katakuri is only now getting the chance to show off, and he isn't even going all out. So really the answer to this is who knows.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 4, 2017)

Lord Katakuri wins with high to extremely high difficulty in my opinion.  Old Rayleigh has matched up on par with Kizaru, Beckman's portrayal is superior to Kizaru's, and Marco has matched up on par and at one point even overpowered Kizaru.  I doubt that Lord Katakuri is inferior to Old Rayleigh at all and if anything I would argue that he's likely superior.  I'm not sure who's more skilled between Marco and Lord Katakuri but for now I'm assuming that they're around the same level.  The same goes for Fujitora and Kizaru.  So generally I give an edge to Lord Katakuri.

Even looking at their Abilities, Lord Katakuri is physically superior to Fujitora, being physically superior to Gear 3rd Luffy who is physically superior to Fujitora.  Gear 3rd Luffy is capable of destroying an Island sized ship and Lord Katakuri is physically superior to Gear 3rd Luffy, possibly significantly so.  So I'm not sure that Fujitora's Meteors will necessarily be enough to win that match up.  We've also seen a top Yonkou Commander level character maneuver around Fujitora's Gravity Abilities, so I'm not sure that will necessarily be enough to win that match up either.  Lord Katakuri also has superior Observation Haki from what we've seen so far.  Lord Katakuri also seems to have superior evasive Abilities comparable to that of the Logia Admirals.  Lord Katakuri can also slow down Fujitora with his Devil Fruit Abilities and has superior speed giving his character a significant edge in that aspect.  Both characters seem to have a comparable level of intelligence.

Both characters have great defense though.  So even if Lord Katakuri wins it will likely take a long time.


----------



## titantron91 (Oct 4, 2017)

Gohara said:


> Lord Katakuri



Why do you call him Lord? just wanna know haha


----------



## Sumu (Oct 4, 2017)

Fuji high diffs


----------



## Ultimate Ningen (Oct 4, 2017)

Fuji casually Shinra Tenseis him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Oct 4, 2017)

Fuji wins.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 4, 2017)

titantron91 said:


> Why do you call him Lord? just wanna know haha


Don't Question the Great Gohara!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Oct 4, 2017)

If you argue under the assumption that G3 Luffy is physically stronger than Fujitora or Sabo while Katakuri can overpower G2/G3 Luffy, then Katakuri is physically stronger than Fujitora. With that being said, I see Fujitora's gravity ability's as superior to Katakuri's powers so Fujitora wins extreme-diff currently.


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2017)

High diff for Issho...on the lower end though...most FMs should be able to give that much..Akainu is the only one who would mid diff him though on the higher end.


----------



## neonlight (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't know why do people take G3 overpowering Fuji as legit feat against Fuji. He blocked G3 while holding the country sized debris in midair. If anything that goes in favor of Fuji.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 7, 2017)

Fujitora mid diff


----------



## trance (Oct 8, 2017)

titantron91 said:


> Mindset: Bloodlusted



rip katakuri


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 8, 2017)

Bloodlusted Fujitora will be a spectacle to see.


----------



## convict (Oct 8, 2017)

Unlike Sabo, Luffy, and Zoro, Fujitora actually takes him seriously and in an all out duel prevails with highish difficulty, maybe less depending on the next few chapters.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 8, 2017)

Fuji bloodlusted??? he brings the moon down on katakuri


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 8, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Bloodlusted Fujitora will be a spectacle to see.


He will do this when he abolish the Warlord system. Fujitora Vs Mihawk


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 8, 2017)

Don Elson said:


> He will do this when he abolish the Warlord system. Fujitora Vs Mihawk


Fuji wins no-low diff, Mihawk is Vista tier, a bloodlusted Fuji would murk him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 8, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> Fuji wins no-low diff, Mihawk is Vista tier, a bloodlusted Fuji would murk him


No, if they fight the match will be extreme diff imo.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 8, 2017)

Don Elson said:


> No, if they fight the match will be extreme diff imo.


What the hell is Mihawk gonna do against Fuji's meteors, block them with his face? Bloodlusted Fuji can throw down the meteors and attack Mihawk with his sword at the same time


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 9, 2017)

Mihawk can cut the meteor in half while blocking Fuji's attack. and your talking about blood lusted Fuji but so did Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2017)

Not saying Fuji will lose, but nothing is suggesting that Kata can't win.

Kata
- confirm better CoO
- better strength feat
- better hype
- Nothing that Fuji have shown so far that Kata cannot handle

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 23, 2017)

Fujitora mid difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Oct 23, 2017)

How can anybody say Kata can pull of a win?

Fuji beats him when serious with around *high* ( low ) difficulty. It isn't even close.

I put Katakuri much closer to Jozu / DD level than Marco.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 23, 2017)

Josh said:


> Not saying Fuji will lose, but nothing is suggesting that Kata can't win.
> 
> Kata
> - confirm better CoO
> ...



Better hype than being an Admiral that could solo all of Dressrosa ? 

Also what better strength feat ? Fujitora was easily blocking Sabo.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 23, 2017)

Fujitora makes a pancake out of Katakuri's moji or whatever stupid fruit he is made of.

And in Universe of where did Marco and Jozu stood up to an Admiral? Because they landed a sucker punch on guys who didn't even bother to go all out? For God's sake Marco was caught with a freaking stone bracelet and Jozu got one shotted the moment Aokiji went seriously on him. Kizaru didn't give a rat's ass to Benn targetting him.

If an Admiral can't mid dif an Emperor Commander and go toe on toe with an Emperor then Navy wouldn't even exist. They would be crushed by Pirates.

That being said, Fujitora obviously wins. Over any Emperor Commander. Any Admiral would.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 23, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Better hype than being an Admiral that could solo all of Dressrosa ?
> 
> Also what better strength feat ? Fujitora was easily blocking Sabo.



That's not even the worst part. The worst part is him thinking that Katakuri has "confirmed better CoO" when Fujitora is literally using CoO 24/7 just to exist, can read the inner thoughts of people with it (telepathy), detect the subtle changes in clouds miles away and likely has superior precog capabilities given his gambling wins & immediately knowing where the next hotspots would be.

I reckon he's got the best CoO out of anyone in the series.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Orca (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't know who can look further into the future but besides that aspect, Fuji's CoO seems more complete. He can sense the movements in the clouds, read people's emotions and thoughts and was able to predict future events as well.

Overall in a fight, I think Fuji takes this high diff for now. I'm still not sure how fujitora's awakening would work though.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Better hype than being an Admiral that could solo all of Dressrosa ?
> 
> Also what better strength feat ? Fujitora was easily blocking Sabo.


This kind of proves my point . Absolute wankery and selective reading.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 23, 2017)

Josh said:


> Not saying Fuji will lose, but nothing is suggesting that Kata can't win.
> 
> Kata
> - confirm better CoO
> ...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Tenma (Oct 23, 2017)

'All of Dressrossa' woulf assrape Fuji lol

Issho takes his high diff


----------



## FakeTaxi1738 (Oct 24, 2017)

katakuri foresee THE ass whoopin of his Life and DIP


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 24, 2017)

Josh said:


> This kind of proves my point . Absolute wankery and selective reading.



There is no better hype than being an Admiral.Also Fujitora was treating Sabo like utter garbage never taking him seriously.Selective reading ? You could try to prove my arguments wrong but nah.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 24, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> There is no better hype than being an Admiral.Also Fujitora was treating Sabo like utter garbage never taking him seriously.Selective reading ? You could try to prove my arguments wrong but nah.



You always say this rubbish but you've never proven it.

-Who was taking it seriously enough to drop meteors and use named moves?
-Did Sabo use one named move like against Burgess?
-Did Fujitora not say he was upholding his position as Admiral when fighting Sabo?
- Did he not think getting stalled by Sabo was an appropriate excuse for Sakazuki?
-Was Sabo bloodlusted or was he just there to prevent the marines from continuing?
-What exactly did Fujitora do that indicates he was treating him like ''utter garbage'' when he used two of his strongest moves shown so far? That did no fucking damage? such garbage huh?

If anything the fact that Fujitora was using his highest level moves against Sabo and doing 0% damage, while Sabo was basically practicing his fruit, indicates he was the one trying harder.

Also, If you want to use scuff marks as some indication of superiority, then I'm sure you know I will bring up G3 Luffy.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


>


 I'm sure that rubble would one shot Katakuri just like the meteors oneshot Law and Dofla. It's not like G3 Luffy could take down an island sized ship and Kata does G3 better than Luffy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> You always say this rubbish but you've never proven it.
> 
> -Who was taking it seriously enough to drop meteors and use named moves?
> -Did Sabo use one named move like against Burgess?
> ...


Utter garbage is hubirs on his part but the dialog between the two charcters makes it clear that neither charcter were going all out. 

But at the end of it Sabo was the one getting hurt not Fuji


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 24, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Utter garbage is hubirs on his part but the dialog between the two charcters makes it clear that neither charcter were going all out.
> 
> But at the end of it Sabo was the one getting hurt not Fuji



-Who was trying more? That's the relevant question here. Sabo didn't use one named move while Fujitora used two of his strongest attacks shown to date. That is a pretty big difference in effort. Two people fight. One uses jabs while the other uses hooks and uppercuts. At the end the one using jabs was slightly scuffed. Would you use that to say the haymaker dude was superior?
-Define hurt? Like I said before if you want to bring up scuff marks then a non-serious G2/3 Luffy got the better of a serious Fujitora.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 24, 2017)

...I thought it was obvious Fuji was just using Sabo as an excuse to stall until L&L reached Doflamingo

The degree of superiority is debatable but basic understanding of Fuji's plan should make it obvious he had no intention of winning.

How did Fuji use 'two of his strongest attacks'? The Ferocious Tiger he used on Sabo was way weaker than the one he used on Luffy.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 24, 2017)

Tenma said:


> ...I thought it was obvious Fuji was just using Sabo as an excuse to stall until L&L reached Doflamingo
> 
> The degree of superiority is debatable but basic understanding of Fuji's plan should make it obvious he had no intention of winning.
> 
> How did Fuji use 'two of his strongest attacks'? The Ferocious Tiger he used on Sabo was way weaker than the one he used on Luffy.



-Was Sabo's intention to stop the marines or to kill Fujitora?
-Do you think if it was reported that Fujitora was trying in the least that absolute justice Akainu would accept the explanation? He even says as much when using Raging Tiger.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> -Who was trying more? That's the relevant question here. Sabo didn't use one named move while Fujitora used two of his strongest attacks shown to date. That is a pretty big difference in effort. Two people fight. One uses jabs while the other uses hooks and uppercuts. At the end the one using jabs was slightly scuffed. Would you use that to say the haymaker dude was superior?
> -Define hurt? Like I said before if you want to bring up scuff marks then a non-serious G2/3 Luffy got the better of a serious Fujitora.



Who was trying More? 

Probably not the guy who can casually do this 



Fujis one panel barley visible scuff mark is in no way comparable to Sabos multiple ones during and after a extended fight.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 24, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> -Was Sabo's intention to stop the marines or to kill Fujitora?
> -Do you think if it was reported that Fujitora was trying in the least that absolute justice Akainu would accept the explanation? He even says as much when using Raging Tiger.



- His priority was stopping Fuji and preventing him from reaching L&L which obviously meant that if he could take him down, he would.
- If anyone was watching to report it thry would also have seen Fuji having friendly talk with him at the end of the fight and then just walking away, which is waay more incirminating than not putting in an arbitrary amount of effort. Fuji scared away any nearby marines with all the explosions and shit from the fight. That's assuming Akainu/Gorosei didn't already deduce that he intentionally allowed L&L to reach Doffy. Hell, Sabo and Maynard both call him out on his bullshit.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 24, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Who was trying More?
> 
> Probably not the guy who can casually do this
> 
> ...



That is his strongest attack shown to date. You are saying it was casual but you have no basis for that. In any even what would that rubble do to Sabo?

You still haven't explained how two of his strongest moves shown to date being used, is less effort than a guy who didn't use any of his strong moves.



Tenma said:


> - His priority was stopping Fuji and preventing him from reaching L&L which obviously meant that if he could take him down, he would.
> - If anyone was watching to report it thry would also have seen Fuji having friendly talk with him at the end of the fight and then just walking away, which is waay more incirminating than not putting in an arbitrary amount of effort. Fuji scared away any nearby marines with all the explosions and shit from the fight. That's assuming Akainu/Gorosei didn't already deduce that he intentionally allowed L&L to reach Doffy. Hell, Sabo and Maynard both call him out on his bullshit.



-His objective was to stop them. That could mean a conversation or a few attacks. It doesn't somehow mean he intended to kill him. Only to do the minimum amount that was needed to stop them. Why would he want to take him down if his goal was just to stall them? 
-They would report that Fujitora was dropping meteors and using his signature attack and Sabo kept up. It was a plausible scenario for Fujitora to use with Akainu.  Also until shown otherwise we can believe Akainu believed him. His issue was the apology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> That is his strongest attack shown to date. You are saying it was casual but you have no basis for that. In any even what would that rubble do to Sabo?
> 
> You still haven't explained how two of his strongest moves shown to date being used, is less effort than a guy who didn't use any of his strong moves.



And Sanji current strongest attack to date is hell memories doesnt mean shit. Fuji held all that shit up while Fighting luffy and was not visibly straining. That by defenition is casual.

Sabos a logia so nothing, lucky for him he became one otherwise he would of been even more fucked up by fuji during there fight. 

Because both of said attacks are casual moves. Just because Fujis casual moves shit on anything sabo has done does not mean he was putting in more effort. It means sabos not shit compared to him


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 24, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> And Sanji current strongest attack to date is hell memories doesnt mean shit. Fuji held all that shit up while Fighting luffy and was not visibly straining. That by defenition is casual.


-How do you know it requires effort to keep the rubble up there? Was this ever explained anywhere? I seem to remember him panting against Luffy though? Was that because of a non-serious G2/3 Luffy or this strain of keeping the rubble up?
-So Fujitora being serious is country level? Is that what you're saying? The attack seems pretty similar in scale to things like Dai Funka and Ice Age which are not a casual attacks at all. Unless Fujitora is stronger than C3.




Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Sabos a logia so nothing, lucky for him he became one otherwise he would of been even more fucked up by fuji during there fight.


-If Fujitora didn't have the fruit then he wouldn't have been able to do that. If games are irrelevant.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Because both of said attacks are casual moves. Just because Fujis casual moves shit on anything sabo has done does not mean he was putting in more effort. It means sabos not shit compared to him


-Named moves are not casual. Especially signature moves. They require more effort than non-named moves by far.
-You're saying his named moves are casual with absolutely no backing. We know from the main character himself that named moves generally have far more effort behind them than non-named moves.
-Sabo's hiken that destroyed the entire colosseum stage is comparable to Fuji's Raging Tiger and he did that ''casually'' too.
-What did Fujitora's attacks do to Sabo? what damage? please tell me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> -How do you know it requires effort to keep the rubble up there? Was this ever explained anywhere? I seem to remember him panting against Luffy though? Was that because of a non-serious G2/3 Luffy or this strain of keeping the rubble up?
> -So Fujitora being serious is country level? Is that what you're saying? The attack seems pretty similar in scale to things like Dai Funka and Ice Age which are not a casual attacks at all. Unless Fujitora is stronger than C3.
> 
> 
> ...



If it requires no effort that means he can spam it indefenitely aka casual. 

Possible yes. His range is pretty fucking wide so yea theortically he could rip up a country but you can only pile so much rubble in one spot. It would look cool but in a practical battle agasint another top tier its just a waste of effort. 

More like Sabo is lucky you cant put haki into gravity waves. 

Yes Sabos hiken is casual. Named moves dont mean they arent casual. Zoro has a shit ton of named moves most of which he can do effortlessly. 

You tell me sabos the one looking roughed up here not fuji


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 24, 2017)

Theoretically that meteor Fujitora dropped on Dressrosa should have leveled it.

Fuck you Oda for not showing it . 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If it requires no effort that means he can spam it *indefenitely *aka casual.



I reject to that word. It's casual yes. But he would probably get tired after 10 days or so.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> Theoretically that meteor Fujitora dropped on Dressrosa should have leveled it.
> 
> Fuck you Oda for not showing it .
> 
> ...



He is a old man i suppose he needs to sleep at some point


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 24, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If it requires no effort that means he can spam it indefenitely aka casual.
> 
> Possible yes. His range is pretty fucking wide so yea theortically he could rip up a country but you can only pile so much rubble in one spot. It would look cool but in a practical battle agasint another top tier its just a waste of effort.
> 
> ...



The central question is who used more effort. We do this by looking at the strongest moves that person has shown versus what they did. No-name moves from Sabo are far weaker than hiken or the one he used on burgess. Fujitora used two of his strongest moves shown to date. That shows a lot more effort than Sabo. Fujitora's moves were comparable in scale to C3's moves. If you want to say he was being casual then you are going to have to show how he is stronger than them. I don't think they were holding back at MF, do you?

Also I guess none-serious G2/3 Luffy roughed up Fujitora:


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> The central question is who used more effort. We do this by looking at the strongest moves that person has shown versus what they did. No-name moves from Sabo are far weaker than hiken or the one he used on burgess. Fujitora used two of his strongest moves shown to date. That shows a lot more effort than Sabo. Fujitora's moves were comparable in scale to C3's moves. If you want to say he was being casual then you are going to have to show how he is stronger than them. I don't think they were holding back at MF, do you?
> 
> Also I guess none-serious G2/3 Luffy roughed up Fujitora:



So then Sabo was losing on purpose? Cause usually when someone is losing they step up there game a little bit. And why was it sabo commenting on Fujitora finally using a decent move if fuji was already kicking his ass evident by sabo being injuried and him not putting in any effort. Doesnt make much sense. 

Most of the fight was off panel but what we do know from the words of both partys involved and future feats was that fuji was fucking around and Sabo was the one losing. 

Seeing as how that barley visible scruff is no longer present in the next panel im going with its dirt from being pushed into the ground. 

Sabos on the other hand is still present at the end of the fight.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 25, 2017)

Both Fujitora and Lord Katakuri seem to use Observation Haki a lot so I'm not sure why that would be an advantage for Fujitora.  Lord Katakuri having superior Observation Haki might not be a full fledged fact but Lord Katakuri's Observation Haki feats are the best that we've seen so far.



Tenma said:


> I thought it was obvious Fuji was just using Sabo as an excuse to stall



I don't disagree with that, but that doesn't necessarily mean that Fujitora was holding back.  It can easily be argued that he still had to go all out if he didn't want Sabo to defeat him, since there would be no benefit to his plan for Sabo to best him.  There's no clear evidence that such is the case but there's also no clear evidence that Fujitora had the luxury of holding back.  Whether Fujitora holds back or not it doesn't have anything to do with whether or not his plan is successful so I'm not sure how that would prove that Fujitora is holding back.

All we know is that Fujitora and Sabo match up on par with each other.  We don't know if either or both of them are holding back and if so how much they're holding back.  So it's not an unimpressive feat for Fujitora or anything.  However Fujitora didn't trash Sabo nor anywhere near that, and even if one were to argue that, they would also have to agree that a battle worn Gear 3rd Luffy trashed Fujitora which of course isn't the case either.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 25, 2017)

Gohara said:


> I don't disagree with that, but that doesn't necessarily mean that Fujitora was holding back.  It can easily be argued that he still had to go all out if he didn't want Sabo to defeat him, since there would be no benefit to his plan for Sabo to best him.  There's no clear evidence that such is the case but there's also no clear evidence that Fujitora had the luxury of holding back.  Whether Fujitora holds back or not it doesn't have anything to do with whether or not his plan is successful so I'm not sure how that would prove that Fujitora is holding back.
> 
> All we know is that Fujitora and Sabo match up on par with each other.  We don't know if either or both of them are holding back and if so how much they're holding back.  So it's not an unimpressive feat for Fujitora or anything.  However Fujitora didn't trash Sabo nor anywhere near that, and even if one were to argue that, they would also have to agree that a battle worn Gear 3rd Luffy trashed Fujitora which of course isn't the case either.



if fuji beats sabo he has to go after luffy

so yeah, he does have reason to hold back

rest of your post is just babbling

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mylesime (Oct 25, 2017)

Fujitora high diff.
He's not spanking anyone here, some of us are exagerrating the gaps between these big players here.
I mean at one point there is so much evidences , feats and portrayals that all of this seems pretty clear.
Luffy was being carried by gatz during an extreme diff fight against doflamingo while his brother was busy against burgess, viola almost died.....it was obvious she wouldn't die, and a bit ridiculous but it wasn't meant to be, so for all of this to make sense while unable to beat sabo , burgess as a commander has to be strong enough to stale him (low diff fight).
   For fujitora 's excuse to be plausible , after all aka inu was angry against him for telling the truth and admitting that luffy was the one who took down doflamingo contrary to the events of albasta , not for being "stopped" by sabo, sabo has to be able to stale fujitora and flee without major injuries in normal conditions.
  We've seen joz and marco, and the role they played in the story thus during big events , we've seen craker, we've seen jack, inuarashi , nekomamushi, pedro, perospero.....We've seen beckman casually act with kizaru.
  Fujitora may be better in some aspect of observation haki than katakuri such as spatial perception, but it's doubtful to think that he's better at anticipating...... the dude is able to do dialogue in advance in his monologues.
Without taking too seriously what is said about katakuri to hype him, the fact that oda 's hyping him so much is worth noting, fujitora isn't low diffing big mom's first mate, "the charlotte family greatest creation", it's an high diff fight.
There's a reason the government is worried when 2 yonkous crews are meeting.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 26, 2017)

@ Tenma.

You didn’t really address any of my points, in fact I don’t even see anything in my post that you could possibly be responding to.  To simplify, it might be true that Fujitora has a reason to hold back but he also has a reason to go all out, to prevent Sabo from defeating him.  Once you respond to that I think that you will realize the point that I’m making.  If not though I will be happy to clarify.


----------



## titantron91 (Oct 26, 2017)

Honestly, I thought people would have this thread shot down after a mod declared I'm making spite threads to make a point. Will take time reading through posts. Thanks guys.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 26, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So then Sabo was losing on purpose? Cause usually when someone is losing they step up there game a little bit. And why was it sabo commenting on Fujitora finally using a decent move if fuji was already kicking his ass evident by sabo being injuried and him not putting in any effort. Doesnt make much sense.



When the extent of your injuries are some scuff marks why would you go all out? If you, using minimal force, against a guy using his strongest moves results in marks that disappear in a few hours?  When your only objective was a stalemate?



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Most of the fight was off panel but what we do know from the words of both partys involved and future feats was that fuji was fucking around and Sabo was the one losing.


-Please link these words and feats that show Sabo was losing?
-Yeah he was fucking around by using two of his strongest moves while Sabo was bloodlusted going all out with hikens and entei's ?



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Seeing as how that barley visible scruff is no longer present in the next panel im going with its dirt from being pushed into the ground.
> 
> Sabos on the other hand is still present at the end of the fight.


-Now it's dirt?  nice fanfic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 26, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> When the extent of your injuries are some scuff marks why would you go all out? If you, using minimal force, against a guy using his strongest moves results in marks that disappear in a few hours?  When your only objective was a stalemate?
> 
> 
> -Please link these words and feats that show Sabo was losing?
> ...



 I said step up your game not go all out. Sabos goal was to stall for luffy. Its easier to do that when your fighting on equal grounds not losing. 

Read the chapters it has them fighting in. Fuji is saving face like he did the entire arc, sabo is stalling for luffy.

Sabo was hurt Fuji wasent. 1+1=Fish. Sabo was losing. Sabo cant use entei and Hiken is useless agasint top tiers. But no sabo was not bloodlusted. 

Possibly. All i know is it wasent in any other panels. So oda clearly gave no fucks about it.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Oct 26, 2017)

Overall level (1-100) with speculation:
Admirals:
Fuji 91 <- extreme diff opponent for Borsalino
Kiz 92 <- extreme diff opponent for Sakazuki
Akainu 93 <- The Chief

Strongest Commander / First Mate (plus #2 and #3):
Marco 89 (Jozu 86, Vista 84) <- Thatch might have the potential to be Top #3 with  85. 
Beckman 89 <- Dunno who might be #2 and #3. Definitely 86 and 85 like.
King 87 (Queen (Female) 85, Jack 85) <- Kaidos Crew is more balanced. 
Katakuri 87 (Smoothie (Female) 85, Cracker 85 = Doffy 85) <- Similar to Kaido Crew


87 against 91 with no substantial disadvantage / handicap should imply lower end of *high* diff. <=> *high* ( low ) diff.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 28, 2017)

A second of a Yonkou isn't enough to beat an admiral, Fuji' most likely overwhelms him once his starts using his most powerful techniques.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

